# inkbird smart wireless bbq thermometer review



## smokerjim (Dec 13, 2019)

Inkbird was nice enough to ask me if would I would try their smart wireless bbq thermometer ibt-4xs. Absolutely
	

		
			
		

		
	







received it quickly and unpacked
	

		
			
		

		
	






first had to connect it to the tablet(Bluetooth) with the inkbird bbq go app. very easy to do
	

		
			
		

		
	






first check in some ice water compared to my trusted handheld thermometer
	

		
			
		

		
	






looks accurate to me, this does not read the tenths. close enough for me!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






next to boiling water, actually forgot to get pic with the handheld thermometer but that read 208.2. it must have something to do with my altitude and assuming the barometric pressure . anyway they both read the same
	

		
			
		

		
	







. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






next checked the distance for bluetooth so put it out in my garage by the smokers, unfortunately it was below 32 degrees in the garage that day so they all read the lowest it will go. but the garage is about 110 feet from the house and had no problems
	

		
			
		

		
	






the girls were pretty impressed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






so all in all i would say the smart wireless bbq thermometer right out of the box is accurate.  i see no problem with the bluetooth range which is up to 150 feet.  been to busy last two weeks to smoke anything between work and PA deer season but when i get a day will definitely use this and post my smoke.   thanks for looking.  Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 13, 2019)

Great write up thanks for sharing! I have one of these as well and it works great! Eyeing the $75.00 4 probe with the receiver next!


----------



## JCAP (Dec 13, 2019)

I just picked this up a few weeks ago and it’s awesome!


----------



## S-met (Dec 13, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> next to boiling water, actually forgot to get pic with the handheld thermometer but that read 208.2. it must have something to do with my altitude and assuming the barometric pressure . anyway they both read the same


Pure distilled water boils @212 at sea level. Any other elemental minerals or compounds in the water along with the altitude  and pressure variants you mentioned will alter it's boiling point.

Congrats on your inkbird. I have a different model, (ibt-6x?) that has worked well for me. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do.


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 13, 2019)

I have their instant read and I like it.  Ordered the 6 probe as a christmas present to myself.  I look forward to receiving it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

Great write up! My 4 probe has numerous cooks under its belt. So far it has performed great with no issues. I still haven't used the 6 probe one I bought awhile back yet.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2019)

Jim Nice review they have asked me a few times just been way to busy.
For your altitude check this.








						What Is the Boiling Point of Water at Various Altitudes?
					

Learn the boiling point of water at various altitudes and what this means for your cooking with this helpful guide.




					www.thespruce.com
				



Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 14, 2019)

thanks Richie, yeah i'm around 1400ft. I do use well water and as s-met said different minerals in the water can affect it.I know I checked the temp in the past with the same handheld thermometer and it was 210 boiling point, so i'm thinking barometric pressure affects it some?


----------



## S-met (Dec 14, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> s


You're making me remember chemistry from 20 years ago, but yes, barometric pressure affects bp of water too. Lower pressure means less force is holding water in a liquid form and boils at a lower temp.

Exact opposite of a pressure cooker.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 14, 2019)

Very good review.  I currently have a ChefAlarm  that is only capable of 1 probe. It is extremely accurate however, I really need another quality rig that is capable of using several probe. I will look into the Inkbird for sure as well as ChefAlarm. Thanks for your review.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback!!!


----------

